# Sélectionner tout et désélectionner tout dans iTunes



## pomme33 (15 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour !
Dans i tunes comment tout sélectionner ? et tout dé sélectionner ?

et

comment sycroniser le i pod ? chargement, déchargement des musiques ?

merci, salutations.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Novembre 2012)

Décidément, tu n'aimes pas les _Bonjour_


Tout sélectionner : comme d'hab' (cmd a)

Tout désélectionner : un clic sur un musique.

Synchro un iPod : le brancher, cliquer dessus (dans la zone de gauche) et se balader dans les onglets musique, photos&#8230; pour choisir que synchroniser. Puis cliquer sur le bouton (synchroniser, de mémoire).



PS. On peut aussi lire un tout petit peu l'aide, mais ça peut devenir compliqué&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## pomme33 (15 Novembre 2012)

merci


----------

